# Form 8832 and a Foreign LLC: How do I get an employee identification number?



## LondonResident (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello all. I am in the process of hiring a tax advisor/accountant and form 8832 has been suggested a few times.

At the top of the form is a box for "Employee identification number". What do I put here if I don't have one? Do I need to fill out form SS-4?

I started my company at the end of January so I'm trying to be mindful of the 75 day limit for making an election using form 8832. Does it take long to get an EIN if required?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally you would use your US social security number as "Employee identification."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LondonResident (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry. I made a crucial mistake in the wording: it's "Employer identification number" (note the employ*er* part).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Form SS-4 or the online equivalent then, yes.


----------

